#  Krankheiten >   massive probleme nach cortisonspritze >

## unglücksrabe

hallo an alle 
und zwar hab ich mir am dienstag ein cortison- lokalanästhetikum gemisch in meine schulter spritzen lassen. am abend fingen die probleme dann an. ich hatte mehr schmerzen als vorher. am nächsten tag war es dann so schlimm, dass ich meinen arm so gut wie nicht mehr bewegen konnte. ich kam mit massiven schmerzen nur noch auf ein seitliches anheben des armes von ca. 40°!!! bis jetzt ist es noch nicht wirklich besser geworden.
kann bei so einer spritze in das gelenk etwas schiefgehen? ich meine abgesehen von einer infektion und einer blutung? 
danke schonmal für eure antworten.
liebe grüße
sarah

----------


## Nachtigall

Sollte das in einen Nerv gespritzt werden oder wohin sonst? Ist man da nicht mit dem CT mitgegangen, um die richtige Stelle zu finden? 
Bei mir ist vor 1 Woche eine Nervenblockade mit dem gleichen Gemisch gemacht worden, um meine Nervenschmerzen zu diagnostizieren. Es hat gut geklappt und ich war ein paar Tage lang schmerzfrei, so dass ich wusste, der Arzt hat den richtigen Nerv gefunden. 
Der Prozentsatz, wo so etwas schiefgehen kann, ist eigentlich ziemlich gering. Der Arzt sollte normalerweise wissen, was er tut und wohin er spritzt. Ich würde sofort wieder hingehen oder in eine Schmerzambulanz, denn anscheinend hat er danebengestochen (ich kenne mich zwar nicht gut aus damit, aber für mich macht es den Eindruck). Falls er in das Gelenk selber injizieren wollte, könnte es sein, dass er einen Nerv getroffen hat. 
L. G. Nachtigall

----------


## SkYSkYSkY

Hallo unglücksrabe, 
ich würde an deiner Stelle nochmal einen Arzt aufsuchen. Natürlich fehlen bei deiner Schilderung einige wichtige Details, sodass man das Ganze hier schlecht bewerten kann. Warum wurde denn Kortison injiziert? Wurde vorher eine Blutuntersuchung gemacht? Prinzipiell könnte man sich eine Infektion vorstellen, die durch die Immunsuppression verschlimmert worden ist. Nur woher könnte die kommen? Hast du denn Fieber?

----------


## unglücksrabe

hallo
erstmal danke für eure antworten. die spritze ging direkt ins schultergelenk um mir schmerzfreiheit zu geben. naja, die mrt bilder hat sich der arzt nicht angesehen und nur den befund durchgelesen. hat nur gemeint, dass meine bizepssehne halt schön aufgefasert sei und ich halt eine tendinose von supra- und infraspinatussehne hätte. dazu halt noch eine leichte schleimbeutelentzündung. 
die stelle der injektion ist nicht gerötet. ich fühle mich aber immer schlechter. werde immer schwächer und dann bin ich auf einmal wieder top fit. immer schön im wechsel. eine blutuntersuchung wurde vorher auch nicht gemacht.

----------


## SkYSkYSkY

Ah ok, also erfolgte die Injektion vermutlich wegen eines sog. Impingement-Syndroms. Kannst du ja mal nachgooglen. Dabei ist der Raum unter dem Acromion zu klein, wobei besonders bei der von dir beschriebenen Bewegung der Schleimbeutel unter dem Akromion und die genannten Sehnen gereiz werden. Da kann man mit einer Kortisoninjektion versuchen die Entzündung zu dämmen. Manchmal hilft das, aber bei einem ausgeprägten Befund wäre evtl. eine OP ratsam. Geh auf jeden Fall nochmal zu deinem Arzt und erzähl ihm von deinen Problemen nach der Kortisoninjektion. Du kannst ihn ja auch schonmal fragen, ob eine OP in deinem Fall angebracht wäre. Woher jetzt die starken Schmerzen nach der Injektion kommen, kann ich dir aber auch nicht sagen.

----------


## unglücksrabe

mittlerweile ist die injektion knapp eine woche her und ich kann meinen arm immernoch nicht wirklich bewegen. auch die schmerzen wollen einfach nicht weniger werden. hat denn irgendjemand eine idee, was ich noch machen könnte. mein doc wird morgen bestimmt eh wieder nur sagen, dass wir abwarten müssen und wenns gar nicht besser wird eventuell noch ein paar mrt bilder machen. aber das kann doch auch nicht die lösung des problems sein.

----------


## Nachtigall

hallo Sarah,
kannst du nicht gleich morgen einen anderen Arzt aufsuchen, z. B. Schmerzambulanz im Krankenhaus, der das nochmal begutachtet und dir vielleicht sagen kann, was das ist und was du machen kannst? Es klingt schon bedenklich und ich würde mich nicht mehr mit "Abwarten"-Sprüchen abspeisen lassen.
L. G. Elisabeth

----------


## unglücksrabe

hallo elisabeth,
ich bin ja eigentlich schon in einer super praxis. die haben mich dort ja auch schon 3 mal am knie operiert. der arzt, der mir jetzt die spritze verpasst hat, den kannte ich vorher noch nicht und der besteht jetzt drauf, dass ich wieder zu ihm komme. hab zwar keine ahnung, wie ich überhaupt bei dem gelandet bin, da ich eigentlich einen termin bei dem schulterspezi in der praxis hatte und nicht bei dem assistenzarzt. vielleicht holt er ja morgen auch wieder einen kollegen dazu, wenn er sich das weiterhin nicht erklären kann. 
aber was kann ich denn machen um meine beweglichkeit wenigstens etwas zu verbessern. schmerzmittel nehm ich ja schon ausreichend, von tramal über metamizol usw.

----------


## Nachtigall

Hallo Sarah,
ich würde schauen, dass ich einen Termin bei dem Schulterspezialisten bekomme, dass sich der das anschaut. Man hat ja schließlich freie Arztwahl. Denn wenn der Assistent wirklich was falsch gemacht hat (was ich nicht hoffe), dann sollte es sein Boss wissen, damit er das mit seinem Assistenten klären kann. 
Mit dem Bewegen wäre ich momentan vorsichtig, solange man nicht weiß, was dahinter ist. Danach wäre meiner Erfahrung nach eine Krankengymnastik angebracht. Ich bin ständig in physiotherapeutischer Behandlung und mache in der Rheuma-Liga Funktionstraining, die von Physiotherapeuten geleitet wird, denn wenn man keine Anleitung hat, kann man vieles falsch machen. Diese sagen immer, wenn es schmerzt, soll man aufhören, denn sonst wird das Gelenk usw. überreizt.
Es gibt schon Ausnahmen, wo man über die Schmerzgrenze gehen muss, aber immer nur unter professioneller Anleitung. 
Alles Gute! Ich halte dir die Daumen!
Elisabeth

----------


## Claudia22

Ich habe ein Impigment Syndrom und eine Schleimbeutelentzündung und habe mir am Mittwoch auch eine Kortisonspritze geben lassen. Bis jetzt ist es bei mir auch schlimmer wie vorher. Eigentlich sollte man ja nach 2 Tagen wohl eine ´Besserung spüren und nicht verschlechterung. Ich habe auch keine Erklärung dafür

----------


## unglücksrabe

bei mir war es nach etwa 1 1/2 wochen wieder genauso wie vor der spritze. ist jetzt zwar nicht wirklich aufmunternd, aber naja. bei mir hat man es darauf geschoben, dass ich meine schulter mehr bewegt hätte, also auch solche bewegungen gemacht hätte, die ich sonst aufgrund der schmerzen nicht gemacht habe. konnte ich so nicht bestätigen. wünsch dir gute besserung und auf das die beschwerden bald wieder weniger werden.

----------


## Claudia22

So ich war jetzt wieder am Donnerstag beim Arzt gewesen,gespritzt hat er mich jetzt nicht mehr. Da ich darauf einen Asthmaanfall bekommen habe. Die Schmerzen sind genauso wie vorher. Aber er schiebt es jetzt auf Verspannungen und wenn es ganz schlimm wird soll ich eine Paracetamol nehmen. der ist eindeutig bekloppt der arzt.Jetzt verdient er nichts mehr an sein scheiß tapen und spritzen. Krankengymnastik und tabletten und spritzen egal was ich hatte haben bei mir noch nie geholfen.ich geh jetzt montag zum chirug und denn lass ich mich operieren hab die faxen dicke,die mit ihren ausprobieren ständig

----------


## unglücksrabe

hast du esschon mit muskelaufbau usw probiert? kann dich da echt gut verstehen, komm mir auch immer wieder wie ein versuchskaninchen vor. der eine orthopäde hat mir jetzt auch noch eine wirbelversteifungs-op angeraten, ein anderer hat gesagt, dass ich davon die finger lassen soll und lieber die nervenzellen veröden lassen soll. physio und co haben bei mir in diesem thema auch nichts gebracht, genauso wie bei der schulter. ist wahrscheinlich alles das los eines überbeweglichen menschen :-(

----------


## Claudia22

Na mit meinen Knien hatten wir Muskelaufbau und Ultraschall gemacht und daher weiß ich,dass das alles nicht anschlägt bei mir. Die Knie wurden dadurch sogar noch schlimmer. Mit der Schulter sollte ich Antirheumatikum nehmen schonen und kühlen,cortisonspritze und nichts ist passiert. Jetzt hat er mir Massagen aufgeschrieben,da geh ich erst gar nicht hin,weil es dadurch auch wieder schlimmer wird. Wo ich bei der physio war mit den knien hatten sie die schulter gleich mit gemacht und dadurch ist es ja erst so schlimm geworden.

----------


## unglücksrabe

das ist wirklich sehr komisch. vielleicht einfach mal den physiotherapeuten wechseln?

----------


## Claudia22

Mit den Physiotherapeuten hat das nichts zu tun,habe das mit den Knien schon seit ich 14 bin. und wohne jetzt in einer anderen stadt. Und das hat früher schon nicht gewirkt. Ich bin jeden Tag Fahrrad gefahren und habe im Baumarkt gearbeitet jeden laufen. wohne jetzt im 5 stock ohne aufzug,einkäufe alles zu fuß.

----------

